# [SOLVED]alsa i karta dźwiękowa intel ICH8

## k0n1u

nie działa mi karta dźwiękowa. Sterowniki mam z kernela, karte wykrywa, niby ją konfiguruje ale dźwięku nie ma.Last edited by k0n1u on Thu Jan 03, 2008 8:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pryka

więcej danych bo my wróżkami nie jesteśmy.

Jaka karta, jak konfigurujesz

----------

## k0n1u

Przepraszam. Karta:Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller. Zintegrowana w laptopie HP Pavilion dv6599ew.

Jeśli pomoże do TU jest konfiguracja kernela. Jak coś jeszcze trzeba to piszcie. Teraz jak konfiguruje. wpisuję

```
alsaconf
```

klikam ok, wybieram z listy kart hda-intel, dalej enter żeby zatwierdzić. Na pytanie czy zmodyfikować /etc/modules.d/alsa odpowiadam tak. Potem zostaje już tylko OK i alsaconf się wyłącza. Potem wpisuje alsamixer. Wszystko ustawiam żeby nie było wyciszone. Dodka od wyciszania ciągle się świeci na czerwono, czyli że jest wyciszony.

----------

## Pryka

czy czasem w alsamixer nie masz na słupkach litery MM ? Jeżeli tak to pozmieniaj wszędzie gdzie ona widnieje na 00 (aby zmienić naciskasz na klawiaturze m)

----------

## k0n1u

no właśnie wszędzie jest 00, nawet wszystko ustawione na full. Na debianie miałem to samo tyle że sposób "debianowy" nie przechodzi :/

----------

## SlashBeast

Mam identyczną karte dzwiękową, i również laptopa HP i wszystko działa.

Może zastopuj alsasound z init.d, wejdz do /var/lib/alsa/ i wklej do asound.state:

http://www.wklej.org/id/c4b7d7fc07

I powiedz, czy działa.

----------

## k0n1u

niestety nie działa. diodka ciągle jarzy się na czerwono :/

----------

## pszemas

wywal z kernela i zaistaluj z alsa-driver, mi pomoglo

----------

## k0n1u

mi niestety nie... wywala coś takiego 

```
 *

 * ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                      ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *                      ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                      ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1.ebuild, line  143:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake LDFLAGS="$(raw-ldflags)" HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(tc-getCC)" || die "Make Failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   Make Failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1:

 *

 * ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                      ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *                      ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                      ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1.ebuild, line  143:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake LDFLAGS="$(raw-ldflags)" HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(tc-getCC)" || die "Make Failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   Make Failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/temp/build.log'.

```

----------

## pszemas

echo "media-sound/alsa-driver ~architektura" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords, rc14 tez mi wywalalo  :Razz: 

----------

## k0n1u

dalej lipa :/ dżwięku nie ma :/ alsa-driver się skompilował, alse skonfigurowałem, ale dźwięku niet

-----edit------

wgrałem najnowsze sterowniki dostępne na stronie alsy. dalej nic :/

----------

## ender74

Większość problemów z snd_intel_hda można rozwiązać ładując moduł z odpowiednim parametrem model.

Listę modeli znajdziesz w dokumentacji do alsy.

----------

## k0n1u

zrobiłem tak jak mówisz i dalej stoje :/

----------

## pszemas

musi chodzic, pokaz Co Ci dmesg wyswietla na ten temat, poproboj z paramtetrami karty, ale najpierw sporob zainstlowac drivery ze strony realteka

----------

## k0n1u

Dzięki pszemas już działa. Jeszcze jakby ktoś wiedział jak rozwiązać problem z wyciszeniem głośników w laptopie.

----------

## SlashBeast

Jaki problem? Ja sobie dodałem do xmodmap

```
keycode 176 = XF86AudioRaiseVolume

keycode 174 = XF86AudioLowerVolume

keycode 160 = XF86AudioMute
```

 i we fluxboxie

```
XF86AudioLowerVolume :ExecCommand amixer -q set Master 1- unmute

XF86AudioRaiseVolume :ExecCommand amixer -q set Master 1+ unmute

XF86AudioMute :ExecCommand amixer -q set Master mute
```

Gra i bucy.

----------

## k0n1u

chyba źle się wyraziłem. Chodzi mi o wycziszenie tych zintegrowanych, ale zewnętrzne mają działać

----------

## pszemas

ja mam w alsamixer cos takiego jak headphone PCM i Front, front to te glosniki wewnetrzne a headphone to te zewnetrzne.

----------

## mistix

U mnie np jak chce wyciszyć głośniki to robię tak amixer sset Surround off (tak dziwnie mi się głośnik nazywa)

----------

## k0n1u

Ja mam PCM i master. Które nie wycisze to dźwięk wcina całkiem

----------

## pszemas

z jakimi opcjami ladujesz modul ?

----------

## k0n1u

ok. Zrobiłem aktualizacje systemu, wgrałem jeszcze raz sterowniki. Wszystko sie cacy konfiguruje, dźwięk testowy dobiega z głośników, moge wyciszać już głośniki w lapku tylko... Żaden program nie może użyć alsy do puszczania dźwięku. Np AMAROK.

----------

## mistix

A masz zainstalowane odpowiednie pluginy ? Sprawdź plaympeg jakiś_utwór.mp3

----------

## k0n1u

przed aktualizacją wszystko działało jak należy, a amarok wypisuje "xine nie był w stanie zainicjować żadnych sterowników dźwięku."

----------------edit-----------

dodałem flage alsa, przebudowałem i wszystko cacy  :Smile: 

----------

